

Pebble becomes most funded kickstarter project ever - pospischil
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/597507018/pebble-e-paper-watch-for-iphone-and-android/posts/209297

======
steventruong
Give the fast rate of growth, I am sure many others predicted this will
happen. The only question in my mind is how high they'll reach before funding
ends. Lets see if they can hit past $15M.

